# Anyone using Maxspect Razor LED Systems on their planted tanks



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if any one has used these LED lights long term on their planted tanks.

Any likes or dislikes from first hand experiences?

Aquariums West Maxspect Led's .com

thx
Ray


----------

